# Writing the accompanyment .



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've always had a problem coming up with new and different things to accompany the melody or the main part of a theme, and I was wondering if there were any tips on how to get better at this part of composing?


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

listen to the accompaniment and look at the score. only so many mathematically possible decent sounding styles of comping in western harmony.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Use Wagner's approach. 

Write a great melody. That is your accompaniment. Now write the melody.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Use Wagner's approach.
> 
> Write a great melody. That is your accompaniment. Now write the melody.


That was Bach's approach before it was Wagner's


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

*1. Check your voice leading*
2. Make sure you know what type of texture you want (secondary melody, melody and accompaniment, etc.)
3. Compose for that texture, following the voice leading (e.g. for secondary melody, do as Couchie said, for polyphony, do as violadude said, for melody and accompaniment, just come up with a simple ostinato)
4. When all else fails, I guess you can fall back on arpeggios or Alberti bass


----------

